# Kurze Regenhose: Sinn oder Unsinn???



## duc-mo (28. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 

Ich wollte mal eure Meinung zu dem Thema einholen...

Ich mach mir im Moment so meine Gedanken um gescheite Übergangsklamotten für unten rum. In der aktuellen Bike ist ein Artikel zum Thema Herbstbekleidung. Für kalte und windige Tage wird eine kurze Regenhose in Verbindung mit einer langen eng anliegenden Fahrradhose empfohlen. Ich hab erst geschmunzelt über die kurze Regenhose... Ich hab sowas noch nie im Laden gesehen, find den Gedanken aber eigentlich gar nicht mal schlecht. Üblicherweise fahre ich im Regen nicht mehr los und das Wasser kommt in der Regel nicht von oben und läuft auch nicht in die Schuhe. Ein matschiger Untergrund schreckt mich allerdings nicht ab, wenn die Sonne lacht. Insofern kommt das meiste Wasser vom Hinterrad und weicht die Hose am Arsch durch. Im Grunde habe ich es die letzten Jahre auch immer so gemacht wie in der Bike beschrieben. Lange Unterhose um die Knie ein zu packen und als leichten Windschutz, zusammen mit einer Baggy als echte Wärmeschicht. Von der Temperatur hat das immer gereicht. Lediglich der durchgeweichte Arsch und der klamme Lendenbereich ist unangenehm. Insofern würde mir ne kurze Regenhose schon gefallen, ich bin mir aber nicht sicher ob ne lange Hose nicht universeller wäre, weil man damit auch bei nem richtigen Regenschauer besser nach Hause kommt und weil die Hose vermutlich noch etwas häufiger im Jahr oder auch mal zum Wandern getragen werden kann...

Was mir in dem Zusammenhang noch einfällt... Die Regenhosen die ich bis jetzt gesehen habe, haben alle ein eher glattes, wenig robustes Obermaterial. Gerade am Sattel habe ich so meine Zweifel dass das lange hält...

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen zu dem Thema? 

bis dann
Jan


----------



## mauntnmad (28. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe mir vor meinem ersten AX eine Gore Paclite Regenjacke und zugehörige lange Regenhose gekauft. Die Jacke finde ich auch nach Jahren noch gut - die lange Hose habe ich dagegen bald gegen eine kurze getauscht. Die lange wurde viel zu heiß, da keine Luft an die Wadln rankommt. Für meinen Einsatzzweck ein glatter Fehlkauf.
Du hast ja schon richtig beschrieben, an welchen Stellen des Unterkörpers der Schutz am wichtigsten ist. In Kombination mit Beinlingen oder einer langen Bikehose ist das m.E. sehr flexibel bei unterschiedlichen Schlechtwettersituationen.
Das Material an der Sitzfläche ist strapazierfähiger, ich habe keine Bedenken wegen der Haltbarkeit, zumal man mit Regenklamotten idealerweise nicht zu viele Stunden im Sattel zusammenbekommen sollte. Dafür kostet's ja auch genug.
Beim Biken ist das für mich die bessere Wahl.

Vielleicht würde ich anders entscheiden, wenn ich Radlkleidung für den täglichen Arbeitsweg bei jedem Wetter/jeder Jahreszeit suchen würde, hab dafür nicht ausreichend Erfahrung.

http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/gore-bike-wear-regen-shorts-gore-tex-paclite-alp-x/aid:382301


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jocki (28. Oktober 2012)

Kurze Regenhose fährt sich besser als ne lange. Bei Temperaturen über 10°Celsius gibts meiner Meinung nach nix Sinnvolleres für Regenfahrten.

Bei den momentanen Temperaturen ist mir ne kurze Hose aber an den Knien zu kalt.

Die Assos Sturmnuss 3/4 Pants bietet, meiner Meinung nach,  in Kombination mit wasserdichten Kniestrümpfen (Sealskinz) den besten Kompromiss aus Wetterschutz und Bewegungsfreiheit. Die Hose ist aber nur stark wasserabweisend und nicht dicht und wie viele Assosartikel nicht wirklich dauerhaltbar.


----------



## berkel (28. Oktober 2012)

Wenn es halbwegs warm ist, ist eine kurze Regenhose vorteilhaft. Unter einer langen Regenhose schwitzt man beim Kurbeln zu stark, aber ein nasser Ar... ist sehr unangenehm. Eine kurze Regenhose nimmt im Rucksack auch nicht so viel Platz weg wenn man eine längere Tour bei unsicherem Wetter fährt.
Ich habe die Gore Alp-X, die ist relativ robust und hat einen verstärkten Sitzbereich damit sie nicht so schnell durchscheuert. Ist leider nicht ganz billig.


----------



## banduc (28. Oktober 2012)

Ich schließe mich auch der 3/4 Empfehlung an. In der Kombination mit regendichten Überschuhen bleibt vielleicht ein Bereich von etwa 20 - 30 cm am Unterschenkel, der nicht wasserdicht geschützt ist.

Auch wenn es mal richtig schüttet kühlt man nicht aus, der Vorteil der besseren Belüftung wiegt eindeutig schwerer. Lange Regenhosen können noch so einen guten Dampfdurchlässigkeitswert haben, sobald richtig Kraft auf die Pedale muss ist schwitzen angesagt.

Ich fahre die Vaude 3/4 Spray Pants und kann diese uneingeschränkt empfehlen. Liegt glaube ich bei 70 - 80  .

Beste Grüße
Banduc


----------



## Sven_Kiel (28. Oktober 2012)

Fahre auch zur Zeit eine kurze Endura Superlite Waterproof, die ÜBER die Knie geht und die hält in Verbindung mit langer Radhose drunter schön warm...auch im Regen. Beatmung dann von unten.


----------



## Dämon__ (28. Oktober 2012)

Also ich komme mit einer Kurzen super zurecht, bei Kälte ziehe ich die lange Windstopper drunter.


----------



## Al_Borland (28. Oktober 2012)

Contra! Wenn es richtig schüttet, dann nützt einem ne kurze Regenhose doch herzlich wenig. Die Beine werden nass und es läuft in die Schuhe rein - auch mit Überschuhen. Und das Argument Packmaß zählt auch nicht wirklich. Die Dinger nehmen doch nun wirklich keinen Platz weg. Meine Gore Alp-X GT II ist im Sitzbereich ausreichend verstärkt und hat Netzmaterial in den Beinen. Klar wird's warm drunter, aber das ziehe ich von innen nassen und kalten Schuhen liebend gerne vor. Mit ner kurzen Regenhose wäre ich beim Alpencross 3x gestorben.
Bei gutem Wetter und nassen Trails sieht das anders aus, auch wenn ich meine, dass auch jede Menge Dreck vom Vorderrad kommt. Und vom Hinterrad wird auch ziemlich viel Nasses in Richtung Kurbel geschmissen.


----------



## duc-mo (28. Oktober 2012)

Vielen Dank erst mal für die Kommentare. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass die kurzen Regenhosen so verbreitet sind... Man lernt nie aus... 

Wie macht ihr das mit der Regenhose? Ich hab den Eindruck, dass hier von der Mehrzahl Überziehhosen im Fall eines Regengusses genutzt wird. Ich würde die Regenhose aber am liebsten nur so tragen bzw. nur mit einer eng anliegende lange Unterhose drunter und damit schon das Haus verlassen. Taugen die genannten Hosen dafür???

Ich hab eine Regenhose zum Überziehen fürs Wandern und das Teil ist dermaßen unvorteilhaft geschnitten, dass ich mir nicht vorstellen könnte nur damit los zu ziehen.

Ein Paar Sealskinz hab ich mir dieses Jahr auf der Eurobike gekauft. Ein paar Tage vorher ist bei mir eine "leichte" Bachüberquerung schief gegangen und ich musste den Heimweg mit triefend nassen Schuhen machen... Da kam mir die Gelegenheit gerade recht. Wirklich genutzt hab ich die allerdings noch nicht, weils einfach "zu" trocken war, dafür hab ich die Dinger fleißig im Rucksack spazieren gefahren... 

   @Al_Borland
wie oben schon angedeutet hab ich ne lange Regenhose vom Wandern. Die hab ich bei Tagstouren mit dem Rad auch dabei, aber noch nie genutzt, weil wir uns entweder irgendwo untergestellt haben oder einfach nur mit Regenjacke bei leichtem Regen weitergefahren sind... Mir gehts wirklich nur um den Schlammbeschuß von hinten. Feuchte / dreckige Waden stören mich kein Stück!


----------



## Gmiatlich (29. Oktober 2012)

Griaß Di!

Und eine lange Regenhose nehmen und die bei Bedarf einfach hochrollen damits wie eine kurze Hose zum Tragen ist? Quasi stufenlos verstellbar von lang bis kurz.


----------



## Al_Borland (29. Oktober 2012)

Das dürfte schnitttechnisch darin enden, dass man sich die Adern am Oberschenkel abdrückt. Bei Leuten mit Oberschenkeln zumindest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-mo (29. Oktober 2012)

Kommt für mich auch nicht in Frage! Im Zweifel rutschen die Hosenbeine eh wieder runter und das nervt. Abzippbare Beine wären ne Option, wobei ich so meine Zweifel bezüglich der Dichtigkeit und dem Tragekompfort habe...

Nein. Ne kurze Hose wirds wohl werden, ihr habt mich überzeugt, das mal auszuprobieren!
Was bleibt ist die Frage von oben, ob ihr die Hose als "Überhose" oder normal tragt???

Könnt Ihr mir konkret etwas mit verstärktem Material am Arsch empfehlen??? 3/4 ist für mich übrigens ein No Go. Entweder lang oder kurz! 

Klamotten kaufe ich zwar grundsätzlich im Laden nach dem Anprobieren, aber interessant wäre es trotzdem... Vielleicht hab man ja sogar ein paar Modelle zur Auswahl!


----------



## Al_Borland (29. Oktober 2012)

Ich denke, dass die kurze Variante der Gore Alp-X II genau den gleichen Sitzbereich hat, wie die Langversion. Und die hat einen verstärkten Sitzbereich.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (29. Oktober 2012)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Contra! Wenn es richtig schüttet, dann nützt einem ne kurze Regenhose doch herzlich wenig. Die Beine werden nass und es läuft in die Schuhe rein - auch mit Überschuhen. Und das Argument Packmaß zählt auch nicht wirklich. Die Dinger nehmen doch nun wirklich keinen Platz weg. Meine Gore Alp-X GT II ist im Sitzbereich ausreichend verstärkt und hat Netzmaterial in den Beinen. Klar wird's warm drunter, aber das ziehe ich von innen nassen und kalten Schuhen liebend gerne vor. Mit ner kurzen Regenhose wäre ich beim Alpencross 3x gestorben.
> Bei gutem Wetter und nassen Trails sieht das anders aus, auch wenn ich meine, dass auch jede Menge Dreck vom Vorderrad kommt. Und vom Hinterrad wird auch ziemlich viel Nasses in Richtung Kurbel geschmissen.



Bei mir läuft nix in die Schuhe weil ich die passenden Überschuhe von Vaude habe, die oben schön dicht sind. Bin den Alpencross auch mit der Endura gefahren und als Vielschwitzer sind mir dazu lange dicke Beinlinge völlig ausreichend und angenehm atmungsaktiv gewesen. Mit langer Hose geht bei mir nicht. An den Beinen ist mir allerdings auch nur sehr selten kalt und ich bin Kälte gewöhnt. 
Muss jeder für sich sehen was passt aber verallgemeinern kann man das nicht ob nun kurz Sinn oder Unsinn ist.


----------



## Gmiatlich (29. Oktober 2012)

Al_Borland schrieb:


> Das dürfte schnitttechnisch darin enden, dass man sich die Adern am Oberschenkel abdrückt. Bei Leuten mit Oberschenkeln zumindest.



Wusste ich doch, muss meine Spreißl doch noch etwas aufpeppen! 

Bei meiner schon in die Jahre gekommen Regenhose klappt das jedenfalls gut. Bei der schaffe ich das nämlich weils im Bereich der Unterschenkel einen Reißverschluss hat um das An- und Ausziehen mit Schuhen zu erleichtern.
Ist allerdings auch eine Regenhose zum Wandern, kann also schon sein dass die anders geschnitten ist als eine Regenhose die nur fürs Radln gedacht ist.


----------



## Agil (29. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

also ich habe auch die besagte Endura und die hat im Sitzbereich einen anderen Stoff. Gut sichtbar wenn du das verlinkte Bild vergrößerst.

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...uperlite-Waterproof-Short-black-Mod-2013.html

cu


----------



## duc-mo (29. Oktober 2012)

Über die Endura bin ich jetzt schon an mehreren Stellen gestolpert und auch in der Bike war sie genannt. Ich kann die Länge nicht so richtig einschätzen, ist das ne 3/4 Hose oder geht dir nur bis zum Knie?

Taugt die dafür ohne eine weitere Hose getragen zu werden??? Vielleicht auch mal im Sommer wenns wärmer ist und die Pfützen den Arsch durchnässen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (29. Oktober 2012)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Über die Endura bin ich jetzt schon an mehreren Stellen gestolpert und auch in der Bike war sie genannt. Ich kann die Länge nicht so richtig einschätzen, ist das ne 3/4 Hose oder geht dir nur bis zum Knie?
> 
> Taugt die dafür ohne eine weitere Hose getragen zu werden??? Vielleicht auch mal im Sommer wenns wärmer ist und die Pfützen den Arsch durchnässen???



Für mich ist die Endura der "best-buy" gewesen für diesen (verregneten kalten) Sommer. Da bleibt alles trocken..vor allem am Ar$ch. Ausserdem ist sie wie erwähnt etwas länger als andere kurze. Bin 1,84 mit 87er SL und da geht eine " L" ca. 2 cm über die Knie. Ausserdem ist sie so weit geschnitten, dass man noch mit Knieprotektoren drunter fahren kann. Im Winter übrigens eine angenehme Option, um es in dem Bereich warm zu haben....

aber: ohne Hose drunter ist das nichts. Dafür ist sie nicht gedacht, weil nur Überhose...(also mit Trägerhose) drunter eine ideale Kombi!


----------



## Agil (29. Oktober 2012)

Ich denke dieses Bild zeigts ganz gut, wobei ich natürlich Sven_Kiel recht gebe.

http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/categ...y/product/review-endura-superlite-short-33068

cu


----------



## duc-mo (29. Oktober 2012)

Hab mich vielleicht etwas missverständlich ausgedrückt... 
Die unterste Schicht ist bei mir ne kurze oder lange enganliegende Fahrradhose mit Polster, also was in der Art. Darüber soll die Regenhose.

Was ich nicht will ist die Regenhose über Unterhose mit Polster *UND* Baggy an zu ziehen. Es soll also keine Regenhose im klassischen Sinne sein, die man auf Tour schnell mal überstreifen kann, dafür hab ich die Lange...

Ich hoffe jetzt ist klar was gemeint war.

Ich sehe gerade den Link von Agil... Sieht gut aus und ist nach meinem Verständnis perfekt! Mal schauen ob ich die irgendwo anprobieren kann!


----------



## Sven_Kiel (29. Oktober 2012)

Also..ehrliche Meinung: mit "kurzer oder langer enganliegender Fahrradhose mit Polster" unter ist diese Hose nicht sehr gemütlich, da etwas fester Stoff und ohne Innennetz...da wird es dann doch etwas scheuern oder etwas zu kalt da sie eben etwas länger ausfällt und oben festgebunden werden sollte. Das ist angenehm, wenn man eine Trägerhose unter hat aber auf nackter Haut ist das nicht so toll.


----------



## Agil (29. Oktober 2012)

Händler, bitte

http://www.enduradeutschland.de/Dept.aspx?dept_id=3


----------



## Sven_Kiel (29. Oktober 2012)

War das eine Frage? Ich hab meine bei crc gekauft. Gibt die mittlerweile aber auch bei bike24!


----------



## Agil (29. Oktober 2012)

Nein, ich habe ja eine
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 das war meine Antwort auf: 
"Mal schauen ob ich die irgendwo anprobieren kann!" 	
"Klamotten kaufe ich zwar grundsätzlich im Laden nach dem Anprobieren"

deshalb der Link mit dem Händlerverzeichnis.

cu


----------



## duc-mo (29. Oktober 2012)

Was genau ist für dich der Unterschied zwischen einer "enganliegenden Fahrradhose mit Polster" und einer "Trägerhose"???


----------



## Sven_Kiel (29. Oktober 2012)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Was genau ist für dich der Unterschied zwischen einer "enganliegenden Fahrradhose mit Polster" und einer "Trägerhose"???



Die, die Du verlinkt hast, ist doch eher ein enganliegende Hose mit Einlage und Gummibund..hier dein link:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k745/a13388/comp-pants-iii-black.html

Eine Trägerhose ist dasselbe - nur ohne Gummibund - (kurz, 3/4tel oder lang) mit Trägern..

z.B.:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a13387/comp-bib-pants-iii.html

Wie gesagt...letzteres trägt sich angenehmer mit Regenhose drüber.

Ich bevorzuge übrigens 3/4tel oder kurz + Beinlinge drunter!


----------



## duc-mo (30. Oktober 2012)

Ist vermutlich ne Geschmackssache... Ich bin nicht so der Fan von Strampelanzügen bei Erwachsenen... 

Ich dachte es gibt noch nen Anderen Unterschied, vielleicht in der Materialwahl oder so...

Ich werd mich am Brücketag einfach mal umschauen und danach testen. Der Wetterbericht sieht ja vielversprechend aus für nen Testtag...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (30. Oktober 2012)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Ist vermutlich ne Geschmackssache... Ich bin nicht so der Fan von Strampelanzügen bei Erwachsenen...
> 
> Ich dachte es gibt noch nen Anderen Unterschied, vielleicht in der Materialwahl oder so...
> 
> Ich werd mich am Brücketag einfach mal umschauen und danach testen. Der Wetterbericht sieht ja vielversprechend aus für nen Testtag...



form follows function....wenn mir warm sein soll, nimm ich auch Strampler. Vorteil ist ja eben auch bei Trägern, dass Dir nix runterrutscht und Du Dir keine kalten Nieren holtst bzw. arschfrei hast.  

Brückentag? *Neid*...wohn im falschen Bundesland.


----------



## duc-mo (30. Oktober 2012)

Bin ja auch ein gebürtiges Nordlicht... Hat schon Vorteile wenn man im Ländle wohnt, sowohl was die Feiertagsregelungen angeht, als auch die Möglichkeiten zum Mountainbiken...  

Wenn ich dagegen so an das "Höhenprofil" meiner Heimat denke... 

Und dann ist Österreich auch noch nah und wenns die Feiertage in Österreich nicht gibt, kann man sogar an nem Feiertag shoppen gehen oder hat seine Ruhe bei den "Tourizielen". Der 1. ist allerdings keiner dieser Tage... 

Genug des OT... Ich werd mal schauen, was ich so finde und werde berichten!


----------



## zett78 (30. Oktober 2012)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Fahre auch zur Zeit eine kurze Endura Superlite Waterproof, die ÜBER die Knie geht und die hält in Verbindung mit langer Radhose drunter schön warm...auch im Regen. Beatmung dann von unten.



fahre ich auch seit einem Jahr, top!!


----------



## duc-mo (30. Oktober 2012)

Habs heute noch kurz zum lokalen Radladen geschafft. Konnte ne Vaude Regenhose testen. War mir aber zu etwas kurz und Alternativen gabs keine. In Verbindung mit einer "normalen" dünnen Windbraker Hose hat sich die Hose super getragen. Hab aber erst mal noch nichts gekauft. Ich denke die Endura wäre wegen der Länge wirklich klasse. Mal schauen, ob ich die am Freitag irgendwo finde. Laut der verlinkten Händlerliste gibts nämlich keinen Händler bei uns in der Nähe...


----------



## Al_Borland (30. Oktober 2012)

duc-mo schrieb:


> ... Windbraker Hose...


Bremst die beim Fahren?


----------



## duc-mo (30. Oktober 2012)

Weniger als ein Windstopper...


----------



## Al_Borland (30. Oktober 2012)

Is'n Argument.


----------



## Mzungu (2. November 2012)

spricht eigentlich irgendwas dagegen, aus ner günstigen Aldi Regenhose und einer Schere eine Kurze fürs Biken zu machen?


----------



## Al_Borland (2. November 2012)

Wenn du umnähst, um die Schnittkante nicht ausfransen zu lassen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mzungu (2. November 2012)

müsste man halt testen. Evtl. geht kleben auch...


----------



## Al_Borland (2. November 2012)

Wäre umständlicher und teurer.


----------



## duc-mo (4. November 2012)

So... Nach dem Besuch von "unendlich" vielen Bike, Outdoor und Sport-Shops konnte ich genau drei kurze Regenhosen anprobieren (alle von Vaude). Entweder waren die deutlich zu kurz oder als 3/4 zu lang... Wundert mich also nicht, dass ich noch nicht früher auf die Idee gekommen bin... 

Auch wenns gegen meine Vorsätze beim Klamottenkauf ist, hab ich mal die Endura bestellt... 

Ne Bip hab ich mir übrigens auch noch angeschafft, nachdem mir die nicht nur hier, sondern eigentlich von allen Seite empfohlen worden sind, muss da ja was dran sein...


----------



## hptaccv (11. November 2012)

...als super Kompromiß hab ich für mich die Endura MT500 Spray in 3/4 entdeckt.
Ich schwankte auch zwischen der und der superlite - bin aber froh mich für die etwas robustere und dehnbarere MT500 entschieden zu haben.

Ist perfekt für Herbst, Rückseite wasserdicht, Vorderseite dehnbarer und atmungsaktiver, gleichzeitig etwas über die Knie..
War für mich eine Offenbarung - absolute Empfehlung.



...was nicht schlecht ist, aber trotzdem überflüssig ist die dazu passende einklippbare innenhose mit Futter. Da kann man genausogut einen normale Bib-short drunterziehen.

Von der Passform trag ich bei Gore/Descente/Protective XL, bei Endura ebenso..


----------



## sugarbiker (12. November 2012)

Mzungu schrieb:


> spricht eigentlich irgendwas dagegen, aus ner günstigen Aldi Regenhose und einer Schere eine Kurze fürs Biken zu machen?


lass es, schade ums Geld (die Entwicklung ahbe ich auch hinter mir)

Gore AlpX in kurz bis 10°C, fürs Knie dann wasserabweisende Knielinge drunter
ansonsten
unter 10°C die neue Gore AlpX mit Goretex Active - riesiger Unterschied zur alten Ultra (Gore-Paclite), die Atmungsaktivität ist erheblich besser, man steigt nicht mehr klatsch nass aus der Regenhose raus (die letzten 3 Wochen ausgiebig getestet---teuer aber gut!


----------



## duc-mo (17. November 2012)

So, kurzer Abschlussbericht. Ich bin zwar jetzt erst zwei Touren mit der Enduro Superlight in L und der langen Bib gefahren und will mich deshalb nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen, aber ich würde sagen, dass die Kombination bei der aktuellen Witterung echt super ist. 

Es war bis jetzt immer recht trocken und somit hab ich die Endura noch gar nicht richtig bezüglich Wasserdichtigkeit "getestet", aber allein vom Schnitt und der Verarbeitung macht sie nen super Eindruck. Wenn man das Bündchen leger auf der Hüfte trägt, so wie ich das eigentlich immer mache, hängt der Schritt ziemlich tief. Zum Radfahren taugt das nicht, weil die Bewegungsfreiheit eingeschränkt ist. Also... hochziehen!!! So fühlt man sich zwar ein bisschen wie Steve Urkel, wenn den noch einer kennt, weil das Bündchen auf dem Bauchnabel sitzt, aber erstens sieht das eh keiner, weil man ja noch nen Trikot drüber hat und zweitens ist der komplette Lendenbereich Wasserdicht eingepackt. 

Bei mir sind die Knie übrigens nur bei geradem Bein oder im Stehen bedeckt. Sitzend und bei senkrecht stehendem Pedal ist das Knie frei. Die Endura ist aber immernoch länger als meine normale Vaude Bikeshorts und somit wird wohl auch das Drüberziehen im Sommer funktionieren...

Danke für die Unterstützung!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robby78 (17. November 2012)

Habe von Craft eine 3/4-Regenhose ("Performance Rain Knickers"), über die ich ebenfalls nichts Negatives sagen kann. Verarbeitung und Paßform sind top, Wasserfestigkeit ebenfalls. Durch einen Klettverschluß am Beinende kann man die so eng stellen, dass sie auch beim Fahren noch über dem Knie bleibt.


----------



## AC-Stef (30. November 2012)

Mzungu schrieb:


> spricht eigentlich irgendwas dagegen, aus ner günstigen Aldi Regenhose und einer Schere eine Kurze fürs Biken zu machen?



Ich finde Nein da spricht nix dagegen, genau so habe ich es auch gemacht ohne abzuschneiden schwitz man sich kaputt .

Mit Cut ist die Belüftung genau richtig 

Gruß Stef


----------



## duc-mo (30. November 2012)

Hast du die Enden umgenäht verklebt oder sonst was? Ich würde ja vermuten, dass die Hose sonst nach ein paar Fahrten, spätestens aber nach den ersten paar Wäschen, ziemlich bescheiden aussieht...


----------



## AC-Stef (30. November 2012)

Nein gar nichts da es sich bei den Discounter Regen Hosen eh meist nur um irgendein Kunststoff oder Gummi handelt, da kann nichts ausfranzen oder so.

Gruß Stef


----------



## duc-mo (30. November 2012)

Na dann bin ich ja froh, dass ich mir was Ordentliches gekauft habe...


----------



## Vogti (5. Dezember 2012)

Hat mal jemand eine Motorrad Regenhose, z.B. Louis,Polo,etc. auf die gewünschte Länge abgeschnitten? So ne Hose kostet um die 15 .


----------

